# Soundprobs: MCP61 (intel-hda)

## blice

Der erste von 2 neuen Threads die ich leider aufmachen muss:

Also ich habe regulären Sound am Laufen, mplayer spielt videos mit ao:alsa@48khz und vo:xv flüssig und ohne probleme , sogar während ich das window rumschiebe .

Mit Flash habe ich keinen Sound: bei zb ff Link http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I  bleibt der Film bei 0:02 stehen,   bei flash-games (zb game-duell.de)   kann ich zwar spielen aber ohne sound machts nur halb soviel spaß.

```

bodo@localhost ~ $ ls -lh /usr/lib/seamonkey/plugins/

total 36K

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  39 Sep 21 19:33 libflashplayer.so -> /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19K Aug 28 23:09 libnullplugin.so

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13K Aug 28 23:09 libunixprintplugin.so

bodo@localhost ~ $ 

```

```

 eix netscape-flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  [M]7.0.68 [M]9.0.48.0 9.0.48.0-r1 [M]~9.0.60.0_beta082207 {debug}

     Installed versions:  9.0.48.0-r1(21:41:19 09/21/07)

     Homepage:            http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

Ich habe die alsa-treiber aus dem Kernel rausgenommen und alsa-driver direkt installiert, weil ich dachte es läge evtl an den internen Treibern -   hat aber leider keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Letzter Stable Kernel (2.6.22-r5)  + Alsa-Driver 1.0.14 (Soundmodul ist snd_hda_intel) alles andere läuft ohne probleme .. nur FLASH halt nicht 

Jemand eine Idee ?

----------

## blice

Noch ein kleines Problem:

Auch bei Diversen Demos habe ich keinen Sound, entweder hängt der total  oder es kommt gar nix raus . 

http://pouet.net/prodlist.php?platform%5B%5D=Linux&order=&x=35&y=14&page=1&order=

----------

## blice

Und wie ich gerade feststellen musste, dankt auch VDR dankbar ab, ich höre die erste 1/10-tel sekunde in einer dauerloop und das Bild ist eingefroren ..

----------

## blice

Das Thema mal wieder hochbringen:

Ich habe Alsa-Driver 13 14 und 15(beta) probiert, und die kernel-internen Alsamodule.

Normalsound (mplayer) läuft ohne probleme,

Flash bleibt tonlos, flashfilme (myvideo/youtube) frieren ein

VDR loop immer nen sekundenbruchteil, bild läuft vorerst weiter friert aber nach einigen sekunden auch ein.

```

localhost linux # lspci | grep Audio

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

01:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:06.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

localhost linux # cat /proc/asound/NVidia/codec#0 

Codec: Realtek ALC883

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0883

Subsystem Id: 0x1458e601

Revision Id: 0x100002

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

localhost linux # cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xf8000000 irq 15

localhost linux # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            30624  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12160  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            26112  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4352  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                35280  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5132  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel         223132  0 

snd_pcm                47876  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              13828  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6152  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               5636  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    30820  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

isl6421                 1792  1 

cx24123                 9096  1 

cx88_dvb                8964  0 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         2176  1 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           4100  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               53164  1 video_buf_dvb

cx8800                 21256  0 

compat_ioctl32          1408  1 cx8800

cx8802                 11908  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 48424  3 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802

ir_common              25604  1 cx88xx

i2c_algo_bit            5508  2 cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx88xx

tveeprom               12176  1 cx88xx

videodev               23040  2 cx8800,cx88xx

v4l2_common            12288  3 cx8800,cx88xx,videodev

v4l1_compat            11652  1 videodev

btcx_risc               3336  3 cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

video_buf              15108  5 cx88_dvb,video_buf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

nvidia               6206448  44 

agpgart                25288  1 nvidia

k8temp                  4608  0 

hwmon                   2820  1 k8temp

i2c_nforce2             5248  0 

i2c_core               18688  8 isl6421,cx24123,cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,nvidia,i2c_nforce2

localhost linux # ls -lh /dev/sound/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 12 Sep 22 18:25 adsp

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  4 Sep 22 18:25 audio

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  3 Sep 22 18:25 dsp

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  0 Sep 22 18:25 mixer

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  1 Sep 22 18:25 sequencer

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14,  8 Sep 22 18:25 sequencer2

localhost linux # ls -lh /dev/snd   

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0 Sep 22 18:25 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  4 Sep 22 18:25 hwC0D0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 24 Sep 22 18:25 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 16 Sep 22 18:25 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 25 Sep 22 18:25 pcmC0D1c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 17 Sep 22 18:25 pcmC0D1p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 26 Sep 22 18:25 pcmC0D2c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Sep 22 18:25 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Sep 22 18:25 timer

localhost linux # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa     

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

 alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

 alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

 alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.15rc1 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

```

Die devices /dev/dsp /dev/mixer u.ä. sind nach /dev/sound/mixer .. dsp usw  verlinkt.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende.

----------

## Vortex375

Hast du eine /etc/asound.conf oder eine ~/.asoundrc?

Falls ja, dann lösche diese mal oder benenn sie um. Fehlerhafte Konfiguration kann solche Probleme verursachen, die Standardwerte von ALSA funktionieren meist gut.

Du kannst auch versuchen, die OSS-Emulation abzuschalten um den flashplayer somit zu zwingen, ALSA zu benutzen.

EDIT: Die OSS-Emulation abschalten kannst du übrigens, indem du in /etc/conf.d/alsasound 

```
ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="no"
```

 setzt.

----------

## blice

also ich habe keine ~/.asoundrc  wenn dann soll es ja systemweit gleich laufen.

Ich habe mal OSS-Emu ausgemacht .. jetzt geht nichtmal mehr vdr

die /etc/modules.d/alsa  ist von alsaconfig so eingestellt.

eventuell müßte ich die karten tauschen, weiss nur nicht wie das geht .. 

ich habe ja /dev/snd/*  und /dev/sound/*

Die devices /dev/dsp /dev/mixer u.ä. sind nach /dev/sound/mixer .. dsp usw verlinkt     

Aber m.E. wären die Links unter /dev/snd/  besser aufgehoben, da da auch viel mehr geräte stehen ?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> also ich habe keine ~/.asoundrc wenn dann soll es ja systemweit gleich laufen. 

 

Also auch keine /etc/asound.conf?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe mal OSS-Emu ausgemacht .. jetzt geht nichtmal mehr vdr 

 

Und die anderen Programme? Kann vdr kein ALSA?

 *Quote:*   

> die /etc/modules.d/alsa ist von alsaconfig so eingestellt.
> 
> eventuell müßte ich die karten tauschen, weiss nur nicht wie das geht .. 

 

Die /etc/modules.d/alsa ist bei dir schon richtig eingestellt. Ich weiß nicht so recht, was du bei einer Karte "vertauschen" willst.

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe ja /dev/snd/* und /dev/sound/*
> 
> Die devices /dev/dsp /dev/mixer u.ä. sind nach /dev/sound/mixer .. dsp usw verlinkt
> 
> 

 

Also, das ist folgendermaßen:

In /dev/sound befinden sich die emulierten OSS-Geräte. Ältere Anwendungen, die noch keine ALSA-Unterstützung haben benutzen diese Geräte. Sie gehören aber zu einem veralteten Standard, der in neuen Anwendungen nicht mehr verwendet werden sollte. Dass /dev/dsp und /dev/mixer Links nach /dev/sound/dsp und /dev/sound/mixer sind, ist schon richtig so.

In /dev/snd befinden sich die "echten" ALSA-Geräte. Anders als bei OSS schreiben Anwendugen aber nicht direkt auf diese Geräte, sondern verwenden Funktionen der Bibliothek alsa-lib um ein Audiogerät zu öffnen und Ton auszugeben.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber m.E. wären die Links unter /dev/snd/ besser aufgehoben, da da auch viel mehr geräte stehen ?

 

Nein, wie oben gesagt sind dsp und mixer veraltete Geräte, die nur wegen der Kompatibilität mit älteren Anwendungen von ALSA emuliert werden. Die "echten" Geräte stehen in /dev/snd und die emulierten OSS-Geräte stehen in /dev/sound.

Die Links sind in /dev/snd nicht besser aufgehoben, da es so ja viel übersichtlicher ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## blice

Also ich bin jetzt wieder soweit wie letztes Jahr, als ich versuchte eine CMI 5.1 karte zum laufen zu kriegen  :Sad: 

Audacious läßt mir beim Alsa-Plugin die Auswahl zwischen 

- default PCM 

- HDA Nvidia ALC883 Analog (HW:0,0)

- HDA Nvidia ALC883 Digital (HW:1,0)

Beim einmaligen und alleinigen anspielen über hw:0  kriege ich ton, sobald ich aber zb Flashfilme gucken will ist alles stumm, und noch dazu wird die hardware anscheinend Blockiert 

d.h. Audacious schweigt sich auch plötzlich aus .. 

"Please check that:   2. No other programs is blocking then soundcard. "   (ja programs im plural - aber "is") 

Also ich habe weder asound.conf  noch ~.asoundrc .. 

hat jemand einen brauchbaren Link wie ich endlich Sound für alle(s)  in Stereo kriege (zb über front oder headphone)   - ich will ja nichtmal 5.1 ..

ps: nach den ganzen fummeleien mittlerweile .. habe ich nicht mal mehr das standard dmix  "mplayer ... -ao alsa:dmix"    .. ich krieg' die Krise

pps:  kann Ich nicht einfach alle Treiber ausmachen und als treibe "100% Soundblaster Compatible" angeben ?

----------

## UTgamer

 *blice wrote:*   

> Also ich bin jetzt wieder soweit wie letztes Jahr, als ich versuchte eine CMI 5.1 karte zum laufen zu kriegen 
> 
> Audacious läßt mir beim Alsa-Plugin die Auswahl zwischen 
> 
> - default PCM 
> ...

 

Ich bin gerade einen neuen Rechner mit ALC888 am installieren, und Realtek bietet dafür angepaßte Alsa-Driver zum selbstkompilieren an. Ihr könnt diese ja mal ausprobieren, im Laufe des Tages wird er evtl. noch soweit fertig das ich flash-Ton auch ausprobieren kann. Ich hatte ohne diesen Treiber gar kein SND-Device.

Realtek Drivers & Utilities

----------

## blice

sag mir bitte bescheid, ob das klappt  :Smile: 

Ich hab jetzt zumindest wieder dmix indem ich eine asound.conf abgetippt habe ..

aber mit flash geht immer noch nix .. 

und wenn ich "mplayer -ao oss" nehme blockiert der den dmix .. also noch nicht ganz ausgereift das alles

----------

## blice

Da die TvKarte auf meinem altem Rechner lief, und aktuell unter windows auch läuft, dachte ich es ist eventuell ein Fehler von 

vdr ..

aber XINE hängt genauso, selbst wenn ich normale filme abspielen will, das bild läuft, der ton wird bruchteilhaft geloopt (alsa)  mit oss sagt der ton gar nix.. mit "esd" schmiert xine komplett weg

```

bodo@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/asound.conf

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1024

        slave {

                pcm "hw:0,0"

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024

                buffer_size 4096

                rate 44100

        }

        bindings {

                0 0

                1 1

        }

}

ctl.mixer {

        type hw

        card 0

}

pcm.dsp "dmixer"

pcm.dsp1 "dmixer"

ctl.dsp {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "snd_card"

}

ctrl.dsp1 {

        typle plug

        slave.pcm "snd_card"

}

```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> und wenn ich "mplayer -ao oss" nehme blockiert der den dmix .. also noch nicht ganz ausgereift das alles

 

Das ist immer so. OSS-Anwendungen können dmix nicht benutzen, es sein denn man benutzt den aoss-Wrapper.

Etwa so:

```
aoss mplayer -ao oss ...
```

Das funktioniert aber in 90% aller Fälle überhaupt nicht, sodass man OSS-Anwendungen am besten vermeidet.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab jetzt zumindest wieder dmix indem ich eine asound.conf abgetippt habe ..

 

Eigentlich solltest du keine asound.conf mehr brauchen für dmix, weil dmix jetzt für alle Karten, die keinen Hardware-Mixer haben, standardmäßig aktiviert ist.

Deine asound.conf enthält außerdem Fehler. "ctrl.dsp1" gibt es nicht, das muss wenn dann "ctl.dsp1" heißen (vermutlich Tippfehler).

Außerdem kann meines Erachtens das slave.pcm "snd_card" gar nicht funktionieren, weil du nirgends einen "pcm.snd_card" definiert hast.

Warum allerdings der Ton in xine spinnt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Eigentlich sollte es mit "alsa" funktionieren.

----------

## blice

habe das crtrl korrigiert :

nochmal wegen xine:

```

bodo@localhost ~ $ xine /data/wwe/Wwe\ Smackdown\ 08.31.07\ Sdtv\ Xvid-Btzone.avi -ao alsa --verbose

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5.

(c) 2000-2007 The xine Team.

Built with xine library 1.1.8 (1.1.8)

Found xine library version: 1.1.8 (1.1.8).

   Plateform informations:

   ----------------------

        system name     : Linux

        node name       : localhost

        release         : 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

        version         : #5 SMP Sat Sep 22 21:10:26 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

        machine         : i686

   CPU Informations:

   ----------------

        processor       : 0

        vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

        cpu family      : 15

        model           : 75

        model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

        stepping        : 2

        cpu MHz         : 2009.196

        cache size      : 512 KB

        physical id     : 0

        siblings        : 2

        core id         : 0

        cpu cores       : 2

        fdiv_bug        : no

        hlt_bug         : no

        f00f_bug        : no

        coma_bug        : no

        fpu             : yes

        fpu_exception   : yes

        cpuid level     : 1

        wp              : yes

        flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc

        bogomips        : 4020.72

        clflush size    : 64

        processor       : 1

        vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

        cpu family      : 15

        model           : 75

        model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

        stepping        : 2

        cpu MHz         : 2009.196

        cache size      : 512 KB

        physical id     : 0

        siblings        : 2

        core id         : 1

        cpu cores       : 2

        fdiv_bug        : no

        hlt_bug         : no

        f00f_bug        : no

        coma_bug        : no

        fpu             : yes

        fpu_exception   : yes

        cpuid level     : 1

        wp              : yes

        flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc

        bogomips        : 4017.65

        clflush size    : 64

   -------

   Display Name:          :1.0,

   XServer Vendor:        The X.Org Foundation,

   Protocol Version:      11, Revision: 0,

   Available Screen(s):   1,

   Default screen number: 0,

   Using screen:          0,

   Depth:                 24,

-[ xiTK version 0.10.7 [XFT] ]-[ WM type: (GnomeCompliant) (EWMH) Unknown {Xfwm4} ]-

Display is not using Xinerama.

load_plugins: skipping unreadable plugin directory /home/bodo/.xine/plugins.

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_file.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_oss.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_ao_out_esd.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_vidix.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_vidix.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_aa.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_fb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_directfb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xdirectfb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_xdirectfb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_sdl.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_vo_out_none.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_vcd.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_file.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_http.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_dvd.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_vcdo.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_v4l.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_v4l.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_smb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_mms.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_stdin_fifo.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_pnm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_rtp.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_rtsp.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_net.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_pvr.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_dvb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_inp_cdda.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_ogg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_ogg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_asf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_image.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_games.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_audio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_avi.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_qt.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_fli.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_real.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_rawdv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_pva.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_slave.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_nsv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_matroska.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_iff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_flv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_ff.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_dvaudio.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_mpeg2.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_a52.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spu.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spucc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spucmml.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_spudvb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_sputext.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_dmx_sputext.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_dts.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_mad.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_w32dll.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_w32dll.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_qt.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_qt.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_image.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_bitplane.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_rgb.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_yuv.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_gsm610.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_nsf.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_lpcm.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_vorbis.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_faad.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_decode_mpc.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_planar.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_goom.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_visualizations.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_mosaico.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_switch.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_tvtime.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/post/xineplug_post_audio_filters.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_flac.so found

load_plugins: plugin /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.8/xineplug_flac.so found

video_out_xv: using Xv port 355 from adaptor NV17 Video Texture for hardware colorspace conversion and scaling.

video_out_xv: this adaptor supports the yuy2 format.

video_out_xv: this adaptor supports the yv12 format.

audio_alsa_out : supported modes are 8bit 16bit 24bit 32bit mono stereo (4-channel not enabled in xine config) (4.1-channel not enabled in xine config) (5-channel not enabled in xine config) (5.1-channel not enabled in xine config) (a/52 and DTS pass-through not enabled in xine config)

video_out_xv: VO_PROP_ASPECT_RATIO(0)

osd: can't find out current locale character set

gui_xine_open_and_play():

        mrl: '/data/wwe/Wwe Smackdown 08.31.07 Sdtv Xvid-Btzone.avi',

        sub 'NONE',

        start_pos 0, start_time 0, av_offset 0, spu_offset 0.

xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

failed to read 8 bytes at pos 734009344

xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

info_helper: can't find out current locale character set

info_helper: can't find out current locale character set

ffmpeg_video_dec: direct rendering enabled

av_offset=0 pts

spu_offset=0 pts

osd: can't find out current locale character set

fixing sound card drift by 3621 pts

fixing sound card drift by 3627 pts

osd: can't find out current locale character set

fixing sound card drift by 3639 pts

osd: can't find out current locale character set

fixing sound card drift by 3647 pts

fixing sound card drift by 3653 pts

200 frames delivered, 1 frames skipped, 0 frames discarded

bodo@localhost ~ $ 

```

Es scheint mir so, daß die Soundkarte einen "buffer underrun" kriegt (ich weiss wie ich das sonst ausdrücke)..  

der loopt immer nen bruchteil, und man kann erkennen /raushören daß es alle paar sekunden im audiostream weiterspringt

----------

## blice

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   Also ich bin jetzt wieder soweit wie letztes Jahr, als ich versuchte eine CMI 5.1 karte zum laufen zu kriegen 
> 
> Audacious läßt mir beim Alsa-Plugin die Auswahl zwischen 
> 
> - default PCM 
> ...

 

ich habe diesen "installer" auch probiert, der macht nix anderes als "alsa-driver 14" und "alsa-utils 09" zu kompilieren .. und hinterher klappt noch weniger..

edit: wenn ich in der ascound.conf die buffer_size verändere kann ich einstellen wie lang das geloopte stück ist.. 512 bringt ein brummen , 16384 bringt immerhin schon mal fast ne halbe sekunde...

----------

## UTgamer

Hast du denn alsa im Kernel konfiguriert oder als Module von den alsa-Paketen also speziel die alsa-drivers?

Zudem, ist den genau deine HW mit darin aufgeführt? 

Naja, war ja auch nur ein Versuch. Ich brauchte ihn hier, wobei mitlerweile nach einem BIOS-Update ging der Soundtreiber auch ohne diese Alsa-Treiber, jetzt mußte ich erstmal die Netzwerkkartentreiber von Realtek installieren, was ich dafür vorher nicht brauchte. Es scheint insgesammt wenn ich mir die Beschreibung der Gentoo-Wiki Seite anschaue eine recht launische HW zu sein.   :Confused: 

----------

## blice

Ich habe mittlerweile ALLES versucht, 

alsa im kernel

kernel ohne alsa

alsa 0.13

alsa 0.14

alsa 0.15 beta

realtek-installer (aus deinem Link) 

ich bin sooo "." kurz davor die karte auszuschalten und mir bei ebay ne billige stereo-via karte für 2,50€ zu kaufen ..  :Sad: 

----------

## blice

also auch mit alsa-9999 **   läuft nix.. ich habe jetzt die faxen dicke und kaufe mir die woche nen restposten irgendeiner soundkarte .. 

Linux und Surround wird wohl noch ewig dauern, ich hatte letztes Jahr mit der CMI genausoviel ärger und probleme ( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220151257322 ) .. 

mal gucken was da so im Grabbeltisch rumliegt ..

----------

## UTgamer

Kleine Anmerkung wenn du etwas richtig gutes in Sachen Musik suchst, dann besorge dir eine Karte mit Hardwaremixing. Ich selbst habe Creative Soundblaster Audigy 1 + 2ZS. Dann kannst du alle Softwaremixer deinstallieren.

Weil für 2,5 € bekommst du auch keine mit allem drum und dran.  :Smile: 

----------

## blice

Zufällig wollte ich just über ebay eine "mstech5.1" verkaufen, weil ich letztes jahr weihnachten den selben Ärger mit dieser Karte hatte..

Erstmal "emerge -C alsa-driver " - dann im Kernel "alsa" an und die bekanntesten Module auf <M> gesetzt. 

Rechner aus - die Karte mal Probehalber in meinen Rechner gesteckt, onboard sound "disabled" und neu booten lassen.

siehe da: ALLES läuft ohne Probleme: Xine, mplayer, Flash und sogar VDR - ohne daß ich irgendwo in irgendwelchen configs rumspielen musste. Daraufhin hab ich das Angebot bei ebay gestoppt - evtl wird der onboard-sound ja in alsa-0.17 korrekt untertützt  :Smile: 

Ich setze diesen Thread hier trotzdem nicht auf solved...  weil die onboard einfach nicht läuft.. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Hilfe(n)...

----------

## 69719

```

echo 'ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm"' >> /etc/make.conf

emerge media-libs/alsa-lib -vp

```

schon versucht?

----------

## schachti

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo 'ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm"' >> /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Ich denke das bringt nichts - wenn ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht explizit gesetzt ist, werden per default alle Module gebaut...

----------

## 69719

Genau das ist eine falsche Annahme.

Ich habe es auf 5 verschiedenen Servern nachweißen können, dass kein einziges Plugin erstellt/installiert wird, wenn man ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht setzt.

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch und habe es dadurch lösen können.

```

gendevel ~ # emerge --info          

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Sep 2007 03:30:09 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg candy ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="de_DE"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://172.20.2.49/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 apm bash-completion berkdb bzip2 chroot cli cracklib crypt ctype fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp groupwise icq imap iproute2 jpeg mbox mime mysql nagios-dns nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses nls no-old-linux noauthunix nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl php png posix python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba session sockets spl ssl startup-notification symlink syslog tcpd threads truetype unicode urandom vim vroot wifi x86 xine xml xmlreader zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1   emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vmware"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

gendevel ~ # emerge alsa-lib -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                           ... done! 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -midi" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="-adpcm -alaw -copy -dshare -dsnoop -extplug -file -hooks -ladspa -lfloat -linear -meter -mulaw -multi -null -rate -route -share -shm" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

gendevel ~ # 

```

Im emerge --info ist ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS gesetzt, aber beim richtigen emerge sorgt das "-*" USE-Flag dafür, dass auch alles aus ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS verschwindet.

Ebenfalls ist "-*" im emerge --info nicht zu sehen...

----------

## blice

 *escor wrote:*   

> Genau das ist eine falsche Annahme.
> 
> Ich habe es auf 5 verschiedenen Servern nachweißen können, dass kein einziges Plugin erstellt/installiert wird, wenn man ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht setzt.
> 
> Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch und habe es dadurch lösen können.
> ...

 

Das liegt eventuell am Server-Profil ? Ein server braucht idR keinen Sound.

Bei mir waren mit "emerge -pv"alle plugins an, ohne dass ich die in der make.conf eingetragen habe.

----------

## 69719

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS kommt aus base (/usr/portage/profiles/base/make.defaults) und ist daher Profil unabhängig.

Es liegt am -* USE-Flag. Wenn man das -* verwendet, dann werden nur Einstellungen aus der make.conf gezogen und das Profil ignoriert.

Und wenn man nun -* verwendet, wird demnach auch ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS leer bleiben, solange man es nicht in der make.conf einträgt.

-* (Never enable any flags other than those specified in /etc/make.conf)

----------

## schachti

Ich mußte bei mir definitiv ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht setzen, es wurden alle Plugins installiert:

```
segfault ~ # grep ALSA /etc/make.conf

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

segfault ~ # emerge -pv alsa-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.15_rc2  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Und der Grund dafür:

```

segfault ~ # grep ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS= /usr/portage/profiles/base/make.defaults

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

```

----------

## blice

 *escor wrote:*   

> ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS kommt aus base (/usr/portage/profiles/base/make.defaults) und ist daher Profil unabhängig.
> 
> Es liegt am -* USE-Flag. Wenn man das -* verwendet, dann werden nur Einstellungen aus der make.conf gezogen und das Profil ignoriert.
> 
> Und wenn man nun -* verwendet, wird demnach auch ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS leer bleiben, solange man es nicht in der make.conf einträgt.
> ...

 

Dies gilt aber nur für USE-Flags, nicht für spezielle Flags ala VIDEO_CARDS, ALSA_CARDS oder halt die PLUGINS.

btw.. ist das gerade ein leichter OT-Rutsch.

----------

## 69719

Das ist falsch, -* in der USE Variable der make.conf bewirkt, dass eben kein profil ge"source"'t wird und somit sind auch diese variablen leer.

ohne -*

```

gendevel ~ # emerge alsa-tools -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   waiting for lock on /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile

            ... done!               

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -midi" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14  USE="-fltk -gtk -midi" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 emu10k1x -darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -gina20 -gina24 -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -indigo -indigoio -layla20 -layla24 -mia -mixart -mona -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y -vx222" 0 kB 

```

mit -*

```

gendevel ~ # USE="-*" emerge alsa-tools -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies     ... done!                             

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -midi" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="-adpcm -alaw -copy -dshare -dsnoop -extplug -file -hooks -ladspa -lfloat -linear -meter -mulaw -multi -null -rate -route -share -shm" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14  USE="-fltk -gtk -midi" ALSA_CARDS="-darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -gina20 -gina24 -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -indigo -indigoio -layla20 -layla24 -mia -mixart -mona -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y -vx222" 0 kB

```

spätestens jetzt sollte es jeder begriffen haben

----------

